

A List Apart's Pattern Library - duck
http://patterns.alistapart.com/

======
vosper
Can someone please explain to me what this is and how it could be useful?

~~~
lemonberry
That's what I was wondering too. It seems to be a style guide.

~~~
colinbartlett
Maybe "pattern library" is a new name for "style guide"? I have no idea. There
no context here and no blog post or anything to clue us in.

~~~
vickytnz
A pattern library is normally a collection of best UI practices: see the Yahoo
UI pattern library
[http://developer.yahoo.com/ypatterns/](http://developer.yahoo.com/ypatterns/)
or [http://ui-patterns.com/](http://ui-patterns.com/) for the two most well
known examples. (It comes from Christopher Alexander's A Pattern Language and
it being adapted to object orientated programming by the Gang of Four in
'Design Patterns: Elements of Reusable Object-Oriented Software'). The ALA
version is a bit odd as it's more style-guide like (you normally have more
options).

------
dictum
This is the first pattern library I've seen that wasn't made for a web
application. It's nice to see a pattern library for a content-focused
publication.

------
encoderer
Anybody know of a tool to help generate this?

At Trulia we released something similar for internal documentation of an OOCSS
library (think: Generate your own bootstrap-style documentation)

[https://github.com/trulia/hologram](https://github.com/trulia/hologram)

Would be great to see a similar tool that can generate a pattern library like
this one.

~~~
jacobr
Try StyleDocco, a tool I built but now maintained by marrs.

[http://jacobrask.github.io/styledocco/](http://jacobrask.github.io/styledocco/)
[https://github.com/jacobrask/styledocco](https://github.com/jacobrask/styledocco)

(edit: I see now that the Hologram site mentions StyleDocco as a similar
project)

------
sycren
I'm getting some really odd behaviour when I try and highlight text in it -
[http://imgur.com/jzvguIO](http://imgur.com/jzvguIO)

~~~
wilto
It’s actually a really interesting Chrome bug—someone filed it on the main ALA
repo:
[https://github.com/alistapart/AListApart/issues/53](https://github.com/alistapart/AListApart/issues/53)

`-webkit-font-feature-settings` seems to be triggering it.

------
theIV
I like some of the more humorous style names being used:

\- "head-east-young-man" to float an li to the right \- "el-jefe" for special
folk in the masthead \- "deadly-subtitle" for, well, a deadly-subtitle

